# on the fence between two stereos, and if they will fit



## gunwitch (Sep 28, 2008)

hullo...

new here, and am wondering if anyone could help with a stereo selection.

it's between a JVC KD-G140, and a Sony CDX-GT120.

with a 2000 Altima, would these fit to replace the stock cd receiver?

thanks much


----------



## hitek835 (Mar 4, 2008)

Get the sony. JVC is nothing to shake a stick at. Low quality stuff. Any stereo will fit in your altima because most nissans are ISO mount so that means you use the stock brackets from the stock radio and just attatch them to your new deck. Also, use the new ISO screws that come with your sony or whatever you choose. Do not use the ones from the stock radio. Try not to strip the factory screws when you are taking them out. Sometimes they are in there pretty hard. Get a big screw driver and tap them with a hammer before wrenching on them. Trust me.


----------



## gunwitch (Sep 28, 2008)

thanks alot...sont it is


----------

